# Cat Activity Centre question



## ali_w (Jan 20, 2014)

Silly question, but does anyone in Bangkok know if you can readily buy cat activity centres? I am moving to Bangkok in the next couple of months with 2 cats & wonder if I should ship one with me from the UK. 
Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy and welcome,

That's a product I have not heard of before, even when I was living in the States. Hopefully someone here on the Thailand will know of this and if it is available.


Good luck on the move...


----------



## ali_w (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Jet Lag,

Thank you for your reply, I should have attached a photo as an example. Of course, it doesn't need to be as big as this one, just something to keep the cats amused...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ali_w said:


> Hi Jet Lag,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I should have attached a photo as an example. Of course, it doesn't need to be as big as this one, just something to keep the cats amused...


Ah, okay. Now I see what it is. Well, just judging from living in the Philippines for over 10 years I have a feeling you might want to take yours with you. Only place one might be found where you are going would be at a pet shop in a shopping mall probably. Again, I hope someone in Thailand will have a more concrete answer.


Jet Lag...


----------



## LennonL (Feb 11, 2014)

You do not say where you are going to be living, but yes it is possible to purchase them here - I have seen them in PAT pet store on the ground floor of Gateway Shopping Mall, Ekamai and also in Chatuchak market.

Hope that helps


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Before I moved here 9+ years ago; I was on a recon trip here getting an apartment, etc. I looked for good quality "cat furniture" or "cat trees" (which is what pet shops in the US call them), but no one here had ever seen them before. So when I shipped my two Somali cats here I had their cat furniture shipped in too.

There's some stuff out there now, but it's p*ss poor quality and expensive for what you get. You might find a crafty thai to make up some good ones for you.. However with this being thailand if you don't watch them build it, it probably won't be any better than the stuff you can buy ready made. 

I'd go look at what's available in the higher end pet shops. All the furniture I've seen here has a tags from the manufacturer with their phone number on them. I'd give them a call, show them what you want.

Good Luck..


----------



## ali_w (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone, sorry for the late reply! 
I am now here in Bkk & managed to find 2 pet stores in Thong Lor that sell a good selection of cat/dog products. 
First one is Pet Lovers Centre (58 Sukhumvit 55). I have picked up a couple of cat scratcher products here- they are an American brand 'petlinks system'. Second time I went in, they had a lot more new stock (toys, litter trays, scratching products). They have said they can order in the activity trees if I want one. The stock I saw seemed to be American/Australian brands.
They also have a grooming salon for dog owners too.

The other about 15 mins walk from the above shop is Thonglor Pet Care (alley way off Sukhumvit 55). This does stock the activity trees (a little bit garish in colour, but somehow i don't think a cat would notice!) starting price around 2400 THB & above (which is pretty much the same as in the UK).
They too had a good selection of bedding, carriers, litter boxes, costumes (if you're into that), food, toys & general pet products. They tend to stock a lot of Japanese brands here.
Also good to know is across the alleyway, a pet hospital (same company) with English speaking staff.

LennonL- thanks for the info on the Gateway Mall & Chatuchak market, I will go & check them out as well.

Funny thing is, my cats now spend more time asleep here than inspecting the furniture : )


----------

